# 2005 X-Trail Engine Stall & CEL



## Xtrail_2005 (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been driving a 2005 Nissan X-Trail SE for about 3 years now, very happy with it, but today I experienced the very first problem. The engine stalled twice then the "SERVICE ENGINE SOON" light came ON. It took a few tries to get the Engine started again and noticed that idle and acceleration was a bit rough than before. I took it to the dealer the very next day for service, they did a scan of the OBD and found a Trouble Code *P0725* (Engine Speed Sig) and *P0335* (CKP Sen/Circuit). The dealer told me that the cause of P0725 was a Bad Ground in the ECM. I kind of doubted what they told me about the Bad Ground. Anyways, they said they found this Bad Ground and repaired it. After picking up my Xtrail from the dealer, 15 mins later while on my way home the Engine stalled again. Re-started the Engine and drove again, reached my house, park the Car and turned off the Engine. Half hour later I went out and drove again and 15 mins later the Engine stalled again for the second time then "SERVICE ENGINE SOON" light came ON again. Tomorrow, I'm taking my X-Trail back to the dealer hoping to hear a better explanation on the problem. I didn't think it was a Bad Ground problem, I think they just cleared the Trouble Code and hoped it will not come back. I'm hoping that they will find what the real problem is. Did anyone has experienced this same type of problem with their X-Trail? :newbie:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You're experiencing a failed crank position sensor problem and there was a formal Nissan recall for this problem in Australia back in 2003.

The details of this problem are described on the Nissan Australia website HERE

Your dealer should trouble-shoot your exy with this recall in mind and follow the correct procedure to solve the problem.


----------



## caper_5 (Jul 27, 2008)

Had a similar problem back in June on a golf weekend. Would start up cold no problem, but when it came up to normal operating temperature, it would stumble and check engine light came on and stayed on. If I wasn't going fast enough it would stall, but if I was going fast enough it would recover. If I were to turn it off, it was very hard to start. Also it seemed to speed shift in 2nd, 3rd & 4th.

When I got back and got it into the dealer, they said it was a bad sensor on the crankcase. Since then no problems. Hope this helps


----------



## saratoga (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi, I am about to get an used x-trail, but read to know that the crank sensor problem was actually a recall issue. So would the engine stall problem go away forever, after the sensor changed ? Thks.


----------

